# Customer cancelled, but food was already picked up



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

So I got three orders for three different customers for food from the same restaurant. For some reason, the app sent me to the farthest destination first. Btw, I feel like an idiot for going along with what the app said but that's what I ended up doing. After almost an hour, I had delivered all but one of the orders. At this time, I received a notification that it had been cancelled. I guess the customer got tired of waiting. I hope she didn't know that the restaurant was only five minutes from her address. Still, I can't help but wonder what GrubHub does when this happens. I'm sure they would adjust my pay, but is there a chance I could be dropped for this?


----------



## Ride or Die (Aug 16, 2018)

Don't worry, you're fine. It's happened to all of us at some point. I called support the first time it happened to me and the guy said the order was mine.  Technically, you're supposed to go to the first address on your task list even if it is farthest away and work your way down. Though I doubt many of us do after awhile. It's simply quicker to prioritize them ourselves.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I go to the closest delivery first and go from there. I don't want to waste gas by doubling back.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> So I got three orders for three different customers for food from the same restaurant. For some reason, the app sent me to the farthest destination first. Btw, I feel like an idiot for going along with what the app said but that's what I ended up doing. After almost an hour, I had delivered all but one of the orders. At this time, I received a notification that it had been cancelled. I guess the customer got tired of waiting. I hope she didn't know that the restaurant was only five minutes from her address. Still, I can't help but wonder what GrubHub does when this happens. I'm sure they would adjust my pay, but is there a chance I could be dropped for this?


They won't adjust your pay because you already marked arrived and got the food. If they triple batch me or even just double batch I always do what looks like the most sensible delivery first.

Sometimes the order in which they give them to you is totally whack...You can't help that they dispatch orders to you that are already late...there's a variety of reasons why an order is canceled...we can only speculate. Most of the time it's because it's late. Sometimes customers just change their minds..

I'm Nothing will happen to you and your pay will not be adjusted... the deal with canceled orders running Grubhub is as soon as you get to a restaurant you hit arrived...as soon as you get the food don't hesitate to hit got order and leaving..


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Free food for you


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Goongpad77 said:


> They won't adjust your pay because you already marked arrived and got the food. If they triple batch me or even just double batch I always do what looks like the most sensible delivery first.
> 
> Sometimes the order in which they give them to you is totally whack...You can't help that they dispatch orders to you that are already late...there's a variety of reasons why an order is canceled...we can only speculate. Most of the time it's because it's late. Sometimes customers just change their minds..
> 
> I'm Nothing will happen to you and your pay will not be adjusted... the deal with canceled orders running Grubhub is as soon as you get to a restaurant you hit arrived...as soon as you get the food don't hesitate to hit got order and leaving..





Grubhubflub said:


> So I got three orders for three different customers for food from the same restaurant. For some reason, the app sent me to the farthest destination first. Btw, I feel like an idiot for going along with what the app said but that's what I ended up doing. After almost an hour, I had delivered all but one of the orders. At this time, I received a notification that it had been cancelled. I guess the customer got tired of waiting. I hope she didn't know that the restaurant was only five minutes from her address. Still, I can't help but wonder what GrubHub does when this happens. I'm sure they would adjust my pay, but is there a chance I could be dropped for this?


Two things sum it up...
1) Your Driver Specialist sucks
2) You are not properly trained

I am a delivery consultant who has actually worked with GrubHub on development and I am also an active driver. GrubHub is not like the other apps. If you don't know what to do, contact your driver specialist after the fact by E-Mail and request guidance. If you don't know who your driver specialist is, contact driver care and ask them to E-Mail you their contact info.

The reason why this order was canceled was because of you. But thats ok because you are not properly trained. And thats GrubHubs issue. However, now that I identified that, its up to you to know the protocols.

This is how it is supposed to work. You receive an offer with all the cows bells you know and love. if you like it, accept it. The absolute first thing you do before to do anything else if click on the customer and look at when the order was placed and compare that with the time it is now. Period. If the time is 2 to 3 minutes apart, proceed to the restaurant as usual. If its far apart, contact Driver Care right away on the way to the restaurant and have them call the restaurant to do two things, not one. You need to ask them to confirm the order then get the order status. Two separate things. The reason you do not call is if the restaurant does not have the order, driver care has it and you don't. A lot of things you can't see and its just general. After driver care comes back from hold and verifies the order has been placed, you ask them if they mentioned how long it would be. At that point, you need to look at how long before you get there, when the order was stated would be ready, and how long to get from the restaurant to the customer. You then need to ask driver care, what is the current delivery time they have. This IS different from what you have. After they tell you, make a decision if you need to update that time by adding 5 minutes, 30 minutes, whatever. You are in control of that, per your IC agreement. Driver care will move it up. When you do this, it generates an E-Mail and text message to the customer about the update and also updates in their app. You can also call driver care and update the time at the restaurant if you realize when you get there, you think it will be late.

Just FYI, if you update the delivery time, you will not be marked as late and it does not count against you. Lateness is not counted in your ratings but there is a rating for you internally. If you are late a lot, your driver specialist will be having a chat with you.

So basically you didn't do this and thats why the customer canceled. Next time, now you know. Also, next time you call driver care if you talk to Justin or Arland in Phoenix or Brian in Chicago, tell them I said hi.


----------



## Ride or Die (Aug 16, 2018)

The Jax said:


> Two things sum it up...
> 1) Your Driver Specialist sucks
> 2) You are not properly trained
> 
> ...


As a Consultant can you quote some sources on this? I'm not sure if I'm understanding you right but your advice sounds different from GrubHubs site.

*I'm going to be late for an order. What can I do? *
*








Linh Lam 
Updated 9 days ago
Follow *
*Keep going! In most cases, the order is right on schedule.*
*If you're heading to the diner, we have found that most are comfortable if you arrive 10-15 minutes after the listed time in the app. You can also contact the diner directly to let them know your status.*
*https://driver-support.grubhub.com/...-going-to-be-late-for-an-order-What-can-I-do-*

*and*

*I've accepted an order that is already late. What can I do? 








Linh Lam
Updated 5 days ago
Follow
Keep going! In most cases, the order is right on schedule. If the restaurant or diner has issues with the order, you can recommend they call Customer Care at (877) 585-1085.
https://driver-support.grubhub.com/...-an-order-that-is-already-late-What-can-I-do-*

There's been times when I've called Customer Care about a late order when I've got stuck in traffic jams, etc and occasionally they'll say they'll adjust the delivery time but mostly they just thank me for the heads up and tell me to do the best I can.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Ride or Die said:


> As a Consultant can you quote some sources on this? I'm not sure if I'm understanding you right but your advice sounds different from GrubHubs site.
> 
> *I'm going to be late for an order. What can I do? *
> *
> ...


I don't know how you want me to source that info. Call driver care yourself to verify what I told you. Its accurate. I call driver care several times per day when I work blocks and I talk to them all the time. You need to read your IC agreement. You are in control when it involves lateness. If you tell driver care to update the delivery time, they have to do it. Its not up for discussion with them.

Don't worry what the website says. This is the same deal when you go to the police academy to become a police officer. The academy teaches you one way but real world is another. This is how you do it. Your driver specialist and anyone from driver care will verify this. I do not have to cite a source. This is GrubHub procedure.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

The Jax said:


> Two things sum it up...
> 1) Your Driver Specialist sucks
> 2) You are not properly trained
> 
> ...


Pure BS. This is the time when a vet cop tells a rookie to forget everything he learned at the academy. The info above is straight out of the academy. You did nothing wrong and NO ONE who drives for any food delivery service is "properly trained." Your job is to deliver food. That's it. And if the Einsteins in dispatch can't figure out that each order generally takes 15 to 20 minutes to arrive to a customer then it shouldn't be a surprise when that third order ends up arriving an hour after it was sent out by the restaurant. Dispatch has the problem and its procedures are flawed.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Pure BS. This is the time when a vet cop tells a rookie to forget everything he learned at the academy. The info above is straight out of the academy. You did nothing wrong and NO ONE who drives for any food delivery service is "properly trained." Your job is to deliver food. That's it. And if the Einsteins in dispatch can't figure out that each order generally takes 15 to 20 minutes to arrive to a customer then it shouldn't be a surprise when that third order ends up arriving an hour after it was sent out by the restaurant.


I really do not appreciate your tone.

Long story short, my advice is accurate. You are welcome to verify the accuracy. I am not going to sit here and argue with you. Seems like you had a bad day and are looking for a fight but I am not going to engage. I explained the proper procedure. Period. Nothing more to discuss except your piss poor attitude.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

The Jax said:


> I really do not appreciate your tone.
> 
> Long story short, my advice is accurate. You are welcome to verify the accuracy. I am not going to sit here and argue with you. Seems like you had a bad day and are looking for a fight but I am not going to engage. I explained the proper procedure. Period. Nothing more to discuss except your piss poor attitude.


I'm sure I'll have many sleepless nights this week worrying about what you appreciate. 

But the fact remains the problem is with dispatch, not the new driver. Your reply was not only long winded, it was ridiculous.


----------

